# York Coffee Emporium



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Has any one tried their coffee and if so what do you think? Are they any good? I've tried Coffee Compass and really like their coffee, however as the Coffee Emporium is local and not far from me I thought I want to give them a try and might save on postage.

Please give advice.

Cheers.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've used them several times, and found them good. I used to live in Nether Poppleton and didn't know about them back then. Drop by (when they're open) and have a chat with Laurence about what you prefer and see what suggestions he comes up with. He says he tends to roast middle of the road. They have a good selection and have recently started doing Rocko Mountain (will have to try this..) @jeebsy has tried their Yirg so can give an opinion re: other Yirgs in comparison. If you want to Cup North they had a stand there. I go there when I'm short/running out of beans.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I haven't tried coffee compass much so can't compare to them, but York's yirg was quite a bit darker than other Yirgs i've tried. Maybe not as dark as CC but moving towards that end of the spectrum.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Cheers Rhys,

I used to live by the Acomb Green and now by the West Bank near the primary school. I've heard of them and never bought from them thought I might give it ago. Although I'm saving up on a new grinder (well a second hand one).


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

MarkT said:


> Cheers Rhys,
> 
> I used to live by the Acomb Green and now by the West Bank near the primary school. I've heard of them and never bought from them thought I might give it ago. Although I'm saving up on a new grinder (well a second hand one).


I know where you mean as my sister lives next to the park where the bowling club is. (J.B Place). The pub's a bit dodgy mind (was when I last went there year ago lol)


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I don't like their bags! Not because they are 200g (I would probably prefer that, to be honest), but because they are not resealable.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Yeah York has a few patches that are a bit rough to live by. We are behind the Church down the colder-sacks. Pretty quiet down here except school time where you try to get out and moms park their car and blocked most of the road. lol.

@PPapa

With the beans I've been storing them in Douwe Egberts Coffee Jars Once I've opened the pack, Bought the big ones from Costco to take them to work's coffee and brought them back. Keep them in the dark carrier bag and in the cupboard.

Seems to stay fresh. Just found out that 1 kilo only lasted me 15 days. lol.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

@MarkT I usually keep beans in their original bags. I can have anything in between 1 and 5 bags at a time (I try to keep it lower than 5!), so it can take quite a bit of space. My flatmates are not very happy with my gadgets on the counter in the kitchen, so I have to keep everything in the cabinet. Bags definitely take the least amount of space!

I am surprised my both flatmates are happy with the secondary kettle on the counter... It seems like none of them knows how to use it, though.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I use freezer bag clips on YCE bags, or you could just fold the top over and put a peg on it.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> I haven't tried coffee compass much so can't compare to them, but York's yirg was quite a bit darker than other Yirgs i've tried. Maybe not as dark as CC but moving towards that end of the spectrum.


Purely in your opinion, with no reflection on the aforementioned company and with "your mileage may vary" affixed to the beginning of whatever you say and that people like to stick in unnecessarily (IMO YMMV) did you enjoy it?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> Purely in your opinion, with no reflection on the aforementioned company and with "your mileage may vary" affixed to the beginning of whatever you say and that people like to stick in unnecessarily (IMO YMMV) did you enjoy it?


Not for brewed. It was best in milk


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Just popped in this morning and they were busy so couldn't do me one. So going to order it online and go and pick it up.


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

I've used them several rimes - they sometimes have a stall in the centre when they have a food festival type of event. I've also used them online. Very nice people and good at advising according to your taste. You be. One i articularly like is the Brazilian Fazenda.

Also there is a nice independent cafe/deli in Pocklington that serves and sells their beans. Must be somewhere in York as well. No I'm not from the area but my son was at uni there until this year so I used to visit many times a year....


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I think it mentions on the website where you can pick the beans up from, there's a cafe on Micklegate IIRC that's one.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks for the recommendations guys, I'm going to try their Christmas blend first.

Then finish my my excess stock of Taylor's expresso beans only 2 kg left. Loo


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

MarkT said:


> Thanks for the recommendations guys, I'm going to try their Christmas blend first.
> 
> Then finish my my excess stock of Taylor's expresso beans only 2 kg left. Loo


You'll probably bin the Taylor's once you've tried fresh roasted quality beans


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

I really would love to as I've tried Java and Jazz from Coffee Compass and it was really good. It's just that I've paid for it and hate waste.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

MarkT said:


> I really would love to as I've tried Java and Jazz from Coffee Compass and it was really good. It's just that I've paid for it and hate waste.


Cold brew


----------

